# Amplificador Mini-Strong 100W/8Ω ± 42Vcc



## rulfo (May 27, 2020)

*Nota del Modereitor:

Este tema es un "Desprendimiento" de este **otro tema*​


Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Mini-Strong 100W/8Ω ± 42Vcc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buenas, me encontré un par de placas de hace unos años, ya preparadas para montar,
Y mi sorpresa fue que no las imprimi en espejo, he montado una de ellas, espero no haber cometido ningún error, en cuanto pueda la probaré,¿ puede haber algún problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> puede haber algún problema?


 
No , inventaste el montaje superficial  🥳


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, me encontré un par de placas de hace unos años, ya preparadas para montar,
> Y mi sorpresa fue que no las imprimi en espejo, he montado una de ellas, espero no haber cometido ningún error, en cuanto pueda la probaré,¿Ver el archivo adjunto 191340 puede haber algún problema?


Esos fusibles me parecen un tanto gruesos


----------



## rulfo (May 27, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esos fusibles me parecen un tanto gruesos


Jjejeje, como ya me comentaron en alguna ocasión que al montar un fusible en cada rama, en caso de que vuele uno de ellos podían surgían problemas, pues no los monte...


----------



## sebsjata (May 28, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Jjejeje, como ya me comentaron en alguna ocasión que al montar un fusible en cada rama, en caso de que vuele uno de ellos podían surgían problemas, pues no los monte...


En esos casos se monta una resistencia de potencia en paralelo con cada fusible, para cuando "vuele" el fusible si estando la tensión presente pero con una corriente limitada


----------



## rulfo (May 28, 2020)

Directamente los anule, habrá que calcular la resistencia, pero me imagino que sera de un bajo valor, y de
unos 5w...
Una cosilla que se pasó de preguntaros, los tres diodos que regulan el bias, ¿Seria recomendable sacarlos con dos cables y colocarlos termicamente en una placa atornillados al disipador?


----------



## sebsjata (May 28, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Directamente los anule, habrá que calcular la resistencia, pero me imagino que sera de un bajo valor, y de
> unos 5w...
> Una cosilla que se pasó de preguntaros, los tres diodos que regulan el bias, ¿Seria recomendable sacarlos con dos cables y colocarlos termicamente en una placa atornillados al disipador?


Si, es casi que obligatorio hacer eso, con pasta térmica y algo que ejerza presión a los 3 diodos para mejor transferencia de calor.
Otra cosa, yo colocaría una resistencia de 220Ohm entre los emisores de los drivers sin pasar por la salida, directamente de emisor a emisor, se entiende?


----------



## rulfo (May 28, 2020)

¿Seguir dejando el esquema tal cual, y añadir una resistencia de 2200ohm entre los emisores de los bd139 y BD140? 
¿Qué función tendría?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> los tres diodos que regulan el bias, ¿Seria recomendable sacarlos con dos cables y colocarlos termicamente en una placa atornillados al disipador?


 
Los podés montar en una pequeña plaqueta y hasta atornillarlo al disipador .


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Jjejeje, como ya me comentaron en alguna ocasión que al montar un fusible en cada rama, en caso de que vuele uno de ellos podían surgían problemas, pues no los monte...


No existe problema alguno, para proteger a los fusibles se encuentran los transistores de salida


----------



## rulfo (May 28, 2020)

Lo que quiero decir es que al montar  ambos fusibles si unos de ellos se corta, al quedarme solo una rama funcionando positiva o negativa, el amplificador puede llegar a oscilar y averiar los altavoces, no se si este puede ser el caso. 
Antes tenía costumbre de montar dos fusibles en la salida del secundario del transformador y dejé de hacerlo por este motivo...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No existe problema alguno, para proteger a los fusibles se encuentran los transistores de salida




*Ironía: *
_Modo de expresión o figura retórica que consiste en decir lo *contrario *de lo que se quiere dar a entender, empleando un tono, una gesticulación o unas palabras que insinúan la interpretación que debe hacerse. 

Situación o hecho que resulta ser totalmente *contrario *a lo que se esperaba o que marca un fuerte contraste con ello._

*Edit:*
Respecto a los fusibles:
Si se encuentran bien calculados protegen contra mayores daños a los que provocaron que se quemaran originalmente. 
Colocados junto con un protector de parlantes por CC se complementan en lograr una protección eficaz


----------



## sebsjata (May 28, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Seguir dejando el esquema tal cual, y añadir una resistencia de 2200ohm entre los emisores de los bd139 y BD140?
> ¿Qué función tendría?


Si, de 220, habría que calcular la resistencia pero creo que ese valor funcionaria, lo que pasa es que el emisor está prácticamente flotando y en un mundo ideal no habría problema, pero en el mundo real existen capacitancias parásitas y pueden hacer oscilar el amplificador, esa resistencia también acelera el tiempo de apagado.


----------



## rulfo (May 28, 2020)

OK, 
Cuando lo ponga en marcha lo probaré a ver que tal, 220 ohm o 2200 ohm?
Gracias
Respecto a los fusibles:
Si se encuentran bien calculados protegen contra mayores daños a los que provocaron que se quemaran originalmente. 
Colocados junto con un protector de parlantes por CC se complementan en lograr una protección eficaz
[/QUOTE]

Claro me imagino que lo que comentas es que si se va algúnos de los fusibles, y llega continúa al altavoz que actúe el protector...


----------



## julian48 (Jun 3, 2020)

Las fotos del Mini-strong , éste lo hice hace un par de años y anda como el primer día.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 23, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> AMPLIFICADOR ASIÁTICO  PA 325
> 
> Fogonazo subió el diagrama de este amplificador que tras observarlo pude darme cuenta que era muy similar al que es comercializado ampliamente por aquí en Barranquilla conocido erróneamente como Pioneer y llamado por la página Videorockola como "Expandible" el cual posee, como lo postea ese sitio Web, muchas falencias que provocan mal funcionamiento del circuito. Teniendo un tiempo holgado en  mi taller, tomé  lápiz y papel y tracé las pistas del PCB basado en el diagrama que subió Fogo sólo que agregué una fuente de corriente para polarizar el par diferencial, retoqué los valores para las resistencias de la base del multiplicador Vbe y usar una resistencia variable con valor normalizado para ajustar la corriente de reposo y agregué unos condensadores Millers para las bases de los drivers y evitar alguna oscilación (perdón por el pesimismo 😁). Con las R de emisor del par diferencial la tensión offset fue aproximadamente -50mV lo cual está ligeramente algo fuera de lo ideal sin embargo mientras tanto lo dejé allí. El Bias lo ajusté de manera que obtuve unos 18mA por cada transistor de salida que en este caso sólo usé dos C3858 puesto que eran los únicos que tenía a mano así que también tuve que hacer una pequeña reconfiguración en la polarización del transistor driver negativo y conseguir una etapa de salida cuasicomplementaria.
> La prueba de sonido fue excelente, lo probé con un reproductor de USB BLUETOOTH y suena espectacular así que podemos concluir y decir como dice Fogo: It's alive!. Adjunto fotos de la tarjeta del amplificador



Hola chicos nuevamente les adjunto una foto de este amplificador que citó variante del PA325 que posteó Fogo. Esta vez usé cuatro transistores de salida C5200/A1943 con una tensión de +/-50V, offset 7mV y 30mA como corriente de reposo, el amplificador es genial jajaja me he emocionado con este Amplificador. Construí un PCB lo más compacto posible además de incluir un circuito de detección DC. Sólo pude adjuntar una foto 😪 luego compartiré más. Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Jul 12, 2020)

Buenas, ayer intente ponerlo en marcha, pero el problema es que el bias esta en 0,5mv, incluso le conecte un altavoz y la bombilla utilizada en serie prendió ha topé, después lo revisare a ver dónde la he liado....


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 12, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> después lo revisare a ver dónde la he liado....



Y cual fue el resultado?

Recuerda que has olvidado voltear la imagen del PCB, quizas en una de esas tienes algun componente invertido


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 12, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, ayer intente ponerlo en marcha, pero el problema es que el bias esta en 0,5mv, incluso le conecte un altavoz y la bombilla utilizada en serie prendió ha topé, después lo revisare a ver dónde la he liado....Ver el archivo adjunto 193434Ver el archivo adjunto 193435
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193436


No tiene nada que ver con el problema pero es una mejora bastante importante, el transistor de la fuente para el par diferencial, el bc546, lo cambias por un bc556 con el colector hacia los emisores del par diferencial, quitas la resistencia de 20k y la puentes, la resistencia de 100 Ohm la cambias por una de 220 Ohm, y así te queda una fuente de corriente constante a 1.8 mA. por qué lo que tienes ahí no es nada, ese transistor no está haciendo nada, lo que está limitando la corriente es la resistencia de 20k eso no es una fuente de corriente constante la corriente va a depender de la tensión y eso no es bueno.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 14, 2020)

Como ya comenté tengo el problema de un bias excesivamente bajo, a 0,5mV, después de revisarlo todo, no he encontrado ningún problema, ¿se podría colocar algún diodo más para intentar subir el bias o mejor cambiar el valor de alguna resistencia? 
Gracias


DJ T3 dijo:


> Y cual fue el resultado?
> 
> Recuerda que has olvidado voltear la imagen del PCB, quizas en una de esas tienes algun componente invertido


Se me olvidó voltear la imagen, pero los he soldado por la cara del cobre, pienso que están todos en su posición...
La verdad que no me ha gustado para nada en la forma que ha quedado el pcb, esta forma en la que lo he soldado, pero ya que la tengo  me gustaría probarla a, ver que tal el sonido...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 14, 2020)

Método "Manhatan" muy usado en radiofrecuencia..... la estética es gusto de cada uno, a mí personalmente me gusta ese efecto "vintage" y más si está a la vista (gabinete metacrilato), pero en todo caso es perfectamente funcional.
No debería diferir el montaje así, con respecto al montaje tradicional, en absolutamente ningún parámetro de las características técnicas del circuito.
Un saludo.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 14, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> ya comenté tengo el problema de un bias excesivamente bajo, a 0,5mV, después de revisarlo todo, no he encontrado ningún problema, ¿se podría colocar algún diodo más para intentar subir el bias o mejor cambiar el valor de alguna resistencia?


Sí se podría aunque opinando que para una mejora futura para ajustar mejor el Bias se debería implementar un multiplicador Vbe adheriendo dicho transistor al disipador y así podríamos prevenir cualquier embalamiento térmico si subimos la corriente de reposo. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2020)

Claro , en la plaquetita podrías poner el transistor y el preset del bias regulable


----------



## rulfo (Jul 14, 2020)

¿Podría ser algo así?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2020)

Ajá ! podría ser un BD , así de paso agarrás plaqueta y transistor con el mismo tornillo


----------



## rulfo (Jul 14, 2020)

Me imagino que  así, ¿y reemplaza a los 3 diodos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2020)

Serían equivalentes :


----------



## rulfo (Jul 14, 2020)

Sería equivalente a los 3 diodos, es decir que los tres diodos van fuera, y en su lugar se coloca el multiplicador.. 
Eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2020)

Si , exactamente


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 14, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Sería equivalente a los 3 diodos, es decir que los tres diodos van fuera, y en su lugar se coloca el multiplicador..
> Eso?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193528


Precisamente el transistor monitor de Bias es para reemplazar los diodos en serie y conseguir un mejor sensado de la corriente de reposo a través de la temperatura presente en los transistores de salida.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 15, 2020)

Ya se lo he montado, pero sigue dando problemas, ahora si me deja subir el bias, pero en el momento que paso de 2mv empieza a dar destellos la bombilla en serie, y en cada destello se dispara el bias... 
Seguiré mirando a ver si veo algo... 
Ahora si me deja, ya que tenía pinta de que estaba oscilando, revise el condensador de 120pf, y aunque a simple parecía estar soldado, le he pegado un pequeño tirón y ha salido, lo he soldado y listo...


----------



## rulfo (Jul 15, 2020)

Se sigue resistiendo, le he puesto un altavoz y le he inyectado audio, y la bombilla se prende a tope, he medido durante ese momento en la salida hacia altavoz y tengo unos 10v dc, seguiré buscando...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2020)

Si tenés voltaje positivo , o se ponen con fuga el salida o su excitador positivo , o alguno del par diferencial.

Podés medir en ese momento el colector del VAS ?


----------



## rulfo (Jul 15, 2020)

Tensión entre colector y gnd?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2020)

Si debería ser de unos -1,3V en funcionamiento normal , medilo cuando ande mal

De cuantos Watts es la bombilla-foco-lámpara ?


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 15, 2020)

Yo revisaría el par diferencial.
La falla ocurre con el mínimo de señal de audio o solo con gran señal?, tanto el bc546 como los bd139-140, solo soportan hasta 80V y tu lo estas alimentando con 84.8V


----------



## rulfo (Jul 15, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tenés voltaje positivo , o se ponen con fuga el salida o su excitador positivo , o alguno del par diferencial.
> 
> Podés medir en ese momento el colector del VAS ?


Entre colector y gnd - 42v


sebsjata dijo:


> Yo revisaría el par diferencial.
> La falla ocurre con el mínimo de señal de audio o solo con gran señal?, tanto el bc546 como los bd139-140, solo soportan hasta 80V y tu lo estas alimentando con 84.8V


No me había dado cuenta, no se porque en el esquema aparece con  una alimentación de +-42, si se pasa... 
Con la entrada de audio en corto ya ocurre, recién encendido el amplificador tengo una tensión en la salida hacia los altavoces de más de 20v, la cual va bajando conforme pasan unos segundo hasta quedarse en unos 200mv.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si debería ser de unos -1,3V en funcionamiento normal , medilo cuando ande mal
> 
> De cuantos Watts es la bombilla-foco-lámpara ?


De 60w


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tenés voltaje positivo , o se ponen con fuga el salida o su excitador positivo , o alguno del par diferencial.
> 
> Podés medir en ese momento el colector del VAS ?


Perdón, me equivoque y medir entre emisor, entre colector y gnd tengo - 1.2
Cuando le conecto el altavoz, tengo una tensión de 12,8v, entre el colector y gnd del transistor de VAS
Me imagino que estamos hablamos de este transistor...


----------



## rulfo (Jul 16, 2020)

¿Tienen idea de donde puede estar el problema?
Gracias


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 17, 2020)

puede que influya en el problema, tu s resistencias de realimentación están demasiado altas, 100k y 2.7k disminuye esos valores.
Algo que si influye y mucho es el filtro pasa alto conformado por la resistencia de 2.7k y el capacitor de 220u, la frecuencia de corte es de 0.3Hz, lo que hace que la estabilidad en DC sea muy baja y quizás por ahí venga el problema, esta realimentando DC, una regla general es que este filtro pasa alto sea mínimo de 2Hz hacia arriba.

Cambia la resistencia de 100k por una de 22k o por una de 27k, la de 2.7k la cambias por una de 680Ohm, el capacitor de 220u lo cambias por uno de 100u y la resistencia de 56k, la de la entrada, la cambias igual por una de 22k o de 27k, para que el par diferencial quede balanceado, cambia esos componentes y nos comentas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2020)

Si , ese que marcaste de verde es el  "_voltage amplifier stage"_ o "VAS" (etapa de amplificación de voltaje), de miliVolts  subís a 40Vp en tu caso.

Probá de subir la resistencia de colector del primer transistor de 680 a 1k por ejemplo. Según diseño esa resistencia varía desde 500 a 5000 Ohms , valores bajos me han traído problemas . . .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 17, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Tienen idea de donde puede estar el problema?
> Gracias



Hola rulfo. Tu problema está específicamente en la fuente de corriente del diferencial de entrada. Simplemente, está conformada por un BC546, que es NPN, cuando tiene que ser un BC556 PNP (de igual polaridad que los del par diferencial). El emisor del PNP que coloques debe ir hacia el rail positivo, mientras que el colector debe ir hacia los emisores unidos del diferencial. Un error que nadie percató!!!.

Por otro lado, puenteá la resistencia de 20K a los emisores del diferencial (supongo debería ser 22K en la práctica), ya que no garantiza corriente de polarización del diferencial. Otra resistencia que sugeriría puentear es la de 1K que va a la base del transistor de la fuente de corriente constante del diferencial (está medio al vicio). Posiblemente, la resistencia de 100 ohmios la debas luego subir a 330 ohmios.



Las resistencias de realimentación no influyen en nada del problema que estás teniendo. No es necesario cambiarlas, como tampoco el capacitor de realimentación en derivación de 220 uF.

Una vez que ese amplificador funcione, sugeriría revisar luego la polarización de bías, ya que como está el circuito originalmente mal (debería operar con fuerte distorsión de cruce por cero). O se le agrega un diodo más o se reemplazan por un multiplicador adecuado.

Es un esquema muy básico. No esperes milagros. Puede resultar algo leeeeeeeeentoooooooooo o limitado en alta frecuencia.

Para mejorar un poco la respuesta en baja, sugeriría luego subir a 2,2 uF el capacitor de entrada y a 100 uF el capacitor de bootstrap.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 17, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hola rulfo. Tu problema está específicamente en la fuente de corriente del diferencial de entrada. Simplemente, está conformada por un BC546, que es NPN, cuando tiene que ser un BC556 PNP (de igual polaridad que los del par diferencial). El emisor del PNP que coloques debe ir hacia el rail positivo, mientras que el colector debe ir hacia los emisores unidos del diferencial. Un error que nadie percató!!!.
> 
> Por otro lado, puenteá la resistencia de 20K a los emisores del diferencial (supongo debería ser 22K en la práctica), ya que no garantiza corriente de polarización del diferencial. Otra resistencia que sugeriría puentear es la de 1K que va a la base del transistor de la fuente de corriente constante del diferencial (está medio al vicio). Posiblemente, la resistencia de 100 ohmios la debas luego subir a 330 ohmios.
> 
> ...



Cambie bc 546 por 556, resistencia de 1k y de 20k puenteadas, ¿¿y creen que paso??? 


¡¡Ya está funcionando!!,👍👍👍 lo único la salida de tension hacia el altavoz esta sobre unos 800mV, me imagino que por eso me sugeriste el cambio de la r de 100ohm  por 330 ohm, a ello voy...
El bias se mantiene tal cual lo deje anteriormente , en 5mv..


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 17, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Un error que nadie percató!!!.


Un error que percate una página atrás pero al parecer nadie la leyó.


sebsjata dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con el problema pero es una mejora bastante importante, el transistor de la fuente para el par diferencial, el bc546, lo cambias por un bc556 con el colector hacia los emisores del par diferencial, quitas la resistencia de 20k y la puentes, la resistencia de 100 Ohm la cambias por una de 220 Ohm, y así te queda una fuente de corriente constante a 1.8 mA. por qué lo que tienes ahí no es nada, ese transistor no está haciendo nada, lo que está limitando la corriente es la resistencia de 20k eso no es una fuente de corriente constante la corriente va a depender de la tensión y eso no es bueno.


Y sobre las resistencias de realimentación, personalmente me animo traído problemas utilizar resistencias de alto valor, crean inestabilidad y tienen ruido térmico que empeoran la calidad del sonido en general, aparte como dije, tener una ganancia en DC tan alta es perjudicial en algunos diseños, si tienes offset a la salida, ese offset se va a realimentar y a la final tendrás tensión positiva o negativa a la salida, yo haría el cambia de las resistencias de realimentación y el capacitor.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 17, 2020)

La he cambiado y ahora se mantiene sobre los 100mv...
Sebsjata y Dosmetros muchas gracias, Diego ¡¡espetacular!!


sebsjata dijo:


> Un error que percate una página atrás pero al parecer nadie la leyó.
> 
> Y sobre las resistencias de realimentación, personalmente me animo traído problemas utilizar resistencias de alto valor, crean inestabilidad y tienen ruido térmico que empeoran la calidad del sonido en general, aparte como dije, tener una ganancia en DC tan alta es perjudicial en algunos diseños, si tienes offset a la salida, ese offset se va a realimentar y a la final tendrás tensión positiva o negativa a la salida, yo haría el cambia de las resistencias de realimentación y el capacitor.




Sebsjata, disculpa no me di cuenta, como ya he comentado bajo la tensión offset a unos 100mv...


sebsjata dijo:


> Yo revisaría el par diferencial.
> La falla ocurre con el mínimo de señal de audio o solo con gran señal?, tanto el bc546 como los bd139-140, solo soportan hasta 80V y tu lo estas alimentando con 84.8V



También cambié la tension de alimentación por unos 32v dc...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2020)

Probá una resistencia deeee  47 Ohms en serie con el emisor de uno del par diferencial y volvé a medir el offset.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 17, 2020)

¿Y si subo un poco más  el valor de la resistencia del emisor del nuevo bc 556 de la fuente de corriente, la que he subido de 100 a 330r?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 17, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Cambie bc 546 por 556, resistencia de 1k y de 20k puenteadas, ¿¿y creen que paso???
> 
> 
> ¡¡Ya está funcionando!!,👍👍👍 lo único la salida de tension hacia el altavoz esta sobre unos 800mV, me imagino que por eso me sugeriste el cambio de la r de 100ohm  por 330 ohm, a ello voy...
> El bias se mantiene tal cual lo deje anteriormente , en 5mv..



Subir la resistencia de 100 ohmios a 330 ohmios hace que la corriente del par diferencial sea cerca de los 2 mA, que es lo que necesita para que se polarice adecuadamente la juntura base emisor del VAS.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 17, 2020)

¿Me imagino que lo comentas es para intentar emparejar lo mejor posible el par diferencial??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Me imagino que lo comentas es para intentar emparejar lo mejor posible el par diferencial??



Exacto , ahí te fijás si mejora o empeora , si queda en ese transistor o en el otro. Ese valor , mayor o menor . . .  a jugar


*P.D.:* la primera acción sería intercambiar entre ellos los del par diferencial


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 17, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Cambie bc 546 por 556, resistencia de 1k y de 20k puenteadas, ¿¿y creen que paso???
> 
> 
> ¡¡Ya está funcionando!!,👍👍👍 lo único la salida de tension hacia el altavoz esta sobre unos 800mV, me imagino que por eso me sugeriste el cambio de la r de 100ohm  por 330 ohm, a ello voy...
> El bias se mantiene tal cual lo deje anteriormente , en 5mv..



Solo como anécdota y también para guardarlo en la biblia del audio:



Yo lo he hecho también!!!

Ahora, rulfo, a poner pachangas y a bailar!!!


----------



## rulfo (Jul 17, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Exacto , ahí te fijás si mejora o empeora , si queda en ese transistor o en el otro. Ese valor , mayor o menor . . .  a jugar
> 
> 
> *P.D.:* la primera acción sería intercambiar entre ellos los del par diferencial


Ya los cambié, conseguí que bajará unos 10mv, ya que se encotraba totalmente emparejados con una ganancia de 340, bueno ya está bien por hoy.. 
Ahora toca unas cervezas, a vuestra salud.. 
Gracias!!!


julian48 dijo:


> Las fotos del Mini-strong , éste lo hice hace un par de años y anda como el primer día.



¿Cómo lo hiciste andar?? 
¿Tal cual está el esquema?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 17, 2020)

En un intento de complementar y dejar debidamente documentado el Mini Strong de 100 W a 8 ohmios, subo una versión corregida, con algunos datos de interés.

El slew rate resulta cercano a los 5 V / useg. El ancho de banda a - 3 dB estaría entre 1,38 Hz y 435 KHz. El PSRR está en 37,5 dB a 100 Hz. Todos estos parámetros fueron para un bías de 50 mA (el cual podría ser ajustado a cualquier valor entre 10 mA mínimo y 100 mA máximo). La THD a 1 KHz es de 0,037 % a plena potencia sobre 8 ohmios, con entrada de 0,735 V RMS.











Por último, en el archivo .zip encontrarán el fichero .ms14 para jugar en Multisim 14


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 17, 2020)

@diegomj1973 Se puede saber, si eres tan amable, como haces esa tabla de THD vs frecuencia?
Lo que no me gusta de este amplificador, y de la gran mayoría de amplificadores sencillos, es la altísima THD a los 20kHz, veo que este llega a 1.7% en 20kHz, y no digan que no se escucha, porque si se nota y mucho.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 17, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> @diegomj1973 Se puede saber, si eres tan amable, como haces esa tabla de THD vs frecuencia?
> Lo que no me gusta de este amplificador, y de la gran mayoría de amplificadores sencillos, es la altísima THD a los 20kHz, veo que este llega a 1.7% en 20kHz, y no digan que no se escucha, porque si se nota y mucho.



Sí, como no. La tabla la hago en Excel. Parto de 16 Hz (más o menos el umbral mínimo de escucha) y voy simulando punto a punto la THD, cada una octava (16, 32, 64, ....., 16384 Hz, que está cerca de la frecuencia más alta audible). Normalmente, trato de acotar por debajo del 1 % para la THD y especificar la potencia y carga.

En relación a la respuesta en alta de este amplificador, creo mayormente se debe a cómo están ensamblados los BD con los MJL en la salida. No es muy bienvenido que entre base y emisor de los MJL no haya dispuesta una resistencia como para ayudar. No he querido modificar mucho el esquema de base, ya que también se podría mejorar el slew rate alterando la etapa de entrada y toqueteando el capacitor Miller.

De todos modos, hay una cadencia natural en la amplitud de los agudos en relación a los graves, lo que ayudaría estar un poco por debajo de la curva mostrada, la que supone igual amplitud de señales en todo el espectro. La simulación muestra una cadencia en los componentes espectrales, cuando se reproducen los agudos, lo que no sería malo si el H3, H5 y H7 no se despegan tanto del piso (esos Hs son los más detectables, aún en bajísimo contenido).

No estaría mal en el rango de las voces (entre los 200 Hz y los 6 KHz se mantiene contenido por debajo de 0,04 % de THD a plena potencia). Yo creo que este diseño está más apto hasta los 6 KHz y no más, para sacarle todo su jugo. Para agudos, prevería otro más específico, a no ser que lo uses a menos de 1 W como mucho para que se luzca en todo su espectro (lo cual sería un despropósito).


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 17, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> La tabla la hago en Excel.


Me lo imaginaba, pensé que había alguna función que desconocía del multisim que hacia la tabla para los flojos como yo.

El esquema es muy básico, pero por eso no quiere decir que sea malo, con los mismos numero de componentes pero bien diseñado, el amplificador cambia y mucho, pero este no es el tema para hacer eso porque dejaría de llamarse mini strong


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 17, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Me lo imaginaba, pensé que había alguna función que desconocía del multisim que hacia la tabla para los flojos como yo.
> 
> El esquema es muy básico, pero por eso no quiere decir que sea malo, con los mismos numero de componentes pero bien diseñado, el amplificador cambia y mucho, pero este no es el tema para hacer eso porque dejaría de llamarse mini strong



Debe haber una macro que lo haga, aunque yo lo hice siempre así y me sirve.

Otorgándole el lugar que corresponde, creo es un amplificador aceptablemente bueno. Hay que acompañarlo con una fuente adecuadamente filtrada, ya que el PSRR no es alto. Cuando pueda, voy a tantear qué es lo que necesitaría de filtrado como para calificar. Para agudos, definitivamente no. Para voces o una viola, es aceptablemente bueno y barato de implementar.

El famoso AKSA 55 de Hugh Dean no tiene mucha más magia que este y sin embargo...



Hugh trabaja astutamente sobre la realimentación, para domar la cadencia de los componentes espectrales y su impacto en la percepción de escucha.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 18, 2020)

Como ya comenté, ya esta funcionando, con todos los cambios sugeridos, pero alimentado con una tensión de +-32dc, ya que tenemos el transistor de VAS (bc556 que soporta 65v) y los driver bd139 y BD140 que soportan 80v, para alimentarlo con los +-42dc que dice el esquema original. ¿Podríamos hacer los siguiente cambios? 

Los bd por los  tip 41 y 42(100v)
Bc546 por el bc639

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Los bd por los tip 41 y 42(100v)


 
Si , pero esos transistores van invertidos al tener las patas al revés.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 18, 2020)

Si no hice mal los cálculos, este amplificador requeriría una capacidad de filtrado principal en la fuente (bajo esquema más simple) de 8.309 uF por rail, para una SNR de 60,21 dB a 100 Hz (a plena potencia sobre 8 ohmios). De ese valor de referencia de 8.309 uF podría escalarse a cualquier otro valor de SNR que se necesite. Ejemplo: si es necesario una SNR de 54,19 dB a 100 Hz (6 dB menos que la referencia), se divide por 2 ese valor de capacidad, por lo que se requerirían 4.155 uF. Si es necesario una SNR de 66,23 dB a 100 Hz (6 dB más que la referencia), se multiplica por 2 ese valor de capacidad, por lo que se requerirían 16.618 uF.

Como ven, el amplificador es exigente para el filtrado de fuente, ya que su PSRR es algo limitado.

Por otro lado, si se reduce a 56 K la resistencia de realimentación originalmente de 100 K, la THD en 16 KHz a casi 1 W sobre 8 ohmios se reduce prácticamente a la mitad que en el esquema original (baja a 0,074 %), con lo que comenzaría a entrar en zonas más aceptables. La sensibilidad de entrada queda en 1,287 V RMS.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pero esos transistores van invertidos al tener las patas al revés.


Es mejor poner los MJE340/350 que creo que tienen las patas en el mismo lugar y soportan 300V.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pero esos transistores van invertidos al tener las patas al revés.


Si ya lo vi, se me olvidó comentarlo...


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si no hice mal los cálculos, este amplificador requeriría una capacidad de filtrado principal en la fuente (bajo esquema más simple) de 8.309 uF por rail, para una SNR de 60,21 dB a 100 Hz (a plena potencia sobre 8 ohmios). De ese valor de referencia de 8.309 uF podría escalarse a cualquier otro valor de SNR que se necesite. Ejemplo: si es necesario una SNR de 54,19 dB a 100 Hz (6 dB menos que la referencia), se divide por 2 ese valor de capacidad, por lo que se requerirían 4.155 uF. Si es necesario una SNR de 66,23 dB a 100 Hz (6 dB más que la referencia), se multiplica por 2 ese valor de capacidad, por lo que se requerirían 16.618 uF.
> 
> Como ven, el amplificador es exigente para el filtrado de fuente, ya que su PSRR es algo limitado.
> 
> Por otro lado, si se reduce a 56 K la resistencia de realimentación originalmente de 100 K, la THD en 16 KHz a casi 1 W sobre 8 ohmios se reduce prácticamente a la mitad que en el esquema original (baja a 0,074 %), con lo que comenzaría a entrar en zonas más aceptables. La sensibilidad de entrada queda en 1,287 V RMS.


Os habéis empeñado en sacar un buen amplificador... 😁


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es mejor poner los MJE340/350 que creo que tienen las patas en el mismo lugar y soportan 300V.



Si, así coinciden el patillaje, por el tema de que metan ruido, o los bd o los mje , ¿mejor priorizar por uno o por otro o es indiferente?
*Perdón, quería decir los tip o los mje*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es mejor poner los MJE340/350 que creo que tienen las patas en el mismo lugar y soportan 300V.



Si , pero solo 500 mA 😭 , habría que medir


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2020)

Para 100W de salida tenés 2.5A en los transistores de salida. Si estos tienen un hfe de 20 (mas o menos normal) los drivers deben proporcionar 125mA... van sobrados... con disipador, claro.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 18, 2020)

En cuanto pueda realizo los cambios, Y lo alimento con  +-42,  y a ver como suena el bicho...


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para 100W de salida tenés 2.5A en los transistores de salida. Si estos tienen un hfe de 20 (mas o menos normal) los drivers deben proporcionar 125mA... van sobrados... con disipador, claro.


Incluso a 4 ohm,  pienso  que serían unos 250mA, siguen bien, y estaríamos hablando cerca de unos 200w, un pequeño monstruo...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 18, 2020)

Acá van las estimaciones de THD vs. Potencia de salida a 8 ohmios, para 1 KHz:



Se ven aceptablemente buenas.

El filtrado mínimo que personalmente sugeriría serían unos electrolíticos de 6.800 uF x 50 V por rail (bías de 50 mA).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> En cuanto pueda realizo los cambios, Y lo alimento con  +-42,  y a ver como suena el bicho...
> 
> Incluso a 4 ohm,  pienso  que serían unos 250mA, siguen bien, y estaríamos hablando cerca de unos 200w, un pequeño monstruo...


Los transistores que has usado tienen un hfe mínimo de 35 a una corriente un poco superior a la máxima que estamos considerando, así que dale nomás que no hay drama


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 18, 2020)

Acá subo estimaciones de Slew Rate: Curva roja: tomada a salida del amplificador; curva verde: señal aplicada en la entrada (aumentada por la ganancia del amplificador para ser visible y fácilmente comparable); curva azul: señal senoidal de 16 KHz para referencia.

El amplificador crece asimétricamente, por lo que podría estar más comprometido con los semiciclos negativos de las frecuencias más altas (ver en la gráfica cómo se arriman cercanamente las curvas roja y azul, entre los 31,25 useg y los 40 useg). A pesar de todo, una señal de 16 KHz podría ser reproducida. Si entre los 31,25 useg y los 40 useg, la curva azul estuviese a la izquierda de la curva roja, implicaría que esa señal senoidal a esa frecuencia y amplitud no podría ser correctamente seguida por el amplificador (se convertiría en una señal triangular). Siempre es conveniente mirar detenidamente la tangencia entre curvas en las cercanías del cruce por cero de la señal (en este gráfico, entre los 31,25 useg y los 32,5 useg, por ejemplo)


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 18, 2020)

Bajando la resistencia de realimentación a 56k, bajando la resistencia de 330Ohm a 270Ohm de la fuente de corriente del par diferencial y haciendo los cambios de los transistores, la THD a altas frecuencias baja bastante.

La THD a 20k es de 0.28% a máxima potencia y a 16k es de 0.101% a máxima potencia. La corriente de emisor de los MJE es de 96mA Pico y el transistor del VAS le puse un 2n5551, porque el MJE340 se desempeña muy mal aquí.

Edit.
Bajando el capacitor miller de 120pF a 100pF la THD a 20k baja a 0.122% y a 16k baja a 0.067%, ambos a máxima potencia y no se compromete la estabilidad. Quizás se pueda bajar un poco mas, pero con riesgo a desestabilizar el amplificador


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 18, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Bajando la resistencia de realimentación a 56k, bajando la resistencia de 330Ohm a 270Ohm de la fuente de corriente del par diferencial y haciendo los cambios de los transistores, la THD a altas frecuencias baja bastante.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193687
> La THD a 20k es de 0.28% a máxima potencia y a 16k es de 0.101% a máxima potencia. La corriente de emisor de los MJE es de 96mA Pico y el transistor del VAS le puse un 2n5551, porque el MJE340 se desempeña muy mal aquí.



Seguí limando, que a ésto hay que sacarle brillo!!!. Potencial tiene.

El márgen de estabilidad es escaso. No hay mucho espacio para maniobrar ahí, salvo se implementen cambios más rotundos, como degenerar emisores en el par e intentar aumentar la corriente por él (aunque tengo mis reservas sobre si eso conviene aquí, ya que pasaría a ser más complejo el diseño y, eso, va en contra de lo que le debe haber dado origen).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 18, 2020)

Dado que el PSRR a 100 Hz de este amplificador es un tanto flaco, es que les acerco una mínima modificación (solo dos componentes), como para mejorarlo en 13,14 dB (valor que no es nada despreciable). Esos 13,14 dB son también contabilizados como mejora en el SNR. Esto permitiría o bien emplear menores capacidades de filtrado principal para similar SNR prefijado, o bien mejorar el SNR con la capacidad ya instalada y definida.



Vean que se agregan solo dos componentes (los marcados con *). Para implementarlo, hay que desconectar el extremo inferior de R10 (que originalmente va a 0 V) y agregarle otra resistencia al voltaje negativo "  - V ", de similar valor y tamaño. Luego, el capacitor C6 a agregar se conecta entre la unión de esas dos resistencias de 22 K y el voltaje positivo " + V ". Con que sea un capacitor preparado para 50 V, alcanza.

Si Raúl ya lo tiene montado, puede probar esta simple pero gran mejora (y comentar el resultado).


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 18, 2020)

No se lograrían mejores resultados si agrandamos C6 y disminuimos R10 y R15?, recuerda disminuir R13 a 270 Ohm para mejorar la THD


diegomj1973 dijo:


>


Eso fue lo que hice cuando diseñe este amplificador. Amplificador CFP 250W @ 4Ω pero con 47u y 15k para  ambas resistencias.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 18, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> No se lograrían mejores resultados si agrandamos C6 y disminuimos R10 y R15?, recuerda disminuir R13 a 270 Ohm para mejorar la THD
> 
> Eso fue lo que hice cuando diseñe este amplificador. Amplificador CFP 250W @ 4Ω pero con 47u y 15k para  ambas resistencias.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193694



Sí, puede ser. Solo que sugerí mantener el mismo valor de 22 K, como para no desperdiciar lo que ya estaba conectado al circuito. Otro plus que obtengo al mandarlo a " - V " es que la corriente por los diodos tiende a ser un pelín más constante ante las mismas variaciones de voltaje de red.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 18, 2020)

"Una fuente de corriente constante limpia para alimentar el par diferencial ayuda a mejorar la distorsión en alta frecuencia". Eso es algo lógico, porque hay menos perturbaciones montadas sobre la señal, que la deformen. Más notorio cuanto más débil sea la señal. Los números hablan por sí solos.







En esta nueva versión 2, se sustituyen los 2 diodos 1N4148 por un BC556B, más el agregado anterior de una resistencia de 22 K y un capacitor electrolítico de 10 uF x 50 V. Con muy poca inversión adicional resulta en un gran cambio. El PSRR a 100 Hz se vé mejorado en nada menos que 26,26 dB en relación al esquema primeramente modificado y funcional. La THD a 16 KHz no se escapa mucho más allá de 0,1 % a plena potencia. Lo bueno es que todo se logra con la resistencia de realimentación original de 100 K. Supongo que bajándola luego a 56 K, los números pueden mejorar algo más todavía.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 18, 2020)

Diego, un problema que veo en tus mediciones de THD es que usas 944.444us TSTOP para todas las frecuencias. Para medir 100Hz que tiene 0.01s de periodo 944.444us no alcanza aparte que multisim necesita varios ciclos para obtener la THD correcta, por ejemplo, para 20Hz yo necesito colocar 0.5s en TSTOP para que me de un resultado correcto, que es de 0.037% en la simulación original sin nada cambiado.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 18, 2020)

El programa puede estimar TSTOP (que sea el más adecuado, es otra historia). De todos modos, no me preocupa tanto, ya que los resultados en media y alta frecuencia tienden a ser convergentes entre un modo y otro de hacerlo (dejando que el programa mismo lo estime o forzando uno mismo el valor). Surgen diferencias en baja frecuencia, pero no mucho más de los 100 Hz. Ya por arriba de 100 Hz, son bastantes coincidentes.

Yo siempre lo dejo en modo "estimar", para que me recuerde exagerar un poco los valores de los condensadores de acoplo de entrada, que son los que causan en la práctica distorsiones crecientes hacia el lado de baja frecuencia . Esas distorsiones el programa no las muestra y no las modela.

Posiblemente, poniendo en la práctica un valor de condensador de acople una década por encima del que surja por fci de 1,6 a 2 Hz, arroje una curva más parecida a la que calculás con esos TSTOP que dijiste. Normalmente, lo suelo hacer así. En el circuito, terminaría colocando 22 uF en lugar de 2,2 uF, por ejemplo, ya que esa subida de THD en baja frecuencia se ve con instrumento y no con simulador.



Con esto quiero decir que no hay que creer todo lo que muestre el simulador. Normalmente, en cálculo de distorsiones, ni muy arriba ni muy abajo resulta creíble.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 19, 2020)

Buenas, en cuanto pille un rato realizo los cambios que nos quedan pendientes.
Por si alguien se anima ha montar este amplificador, si no recuerdo mal los cambios que se han relizado sin tener que modificar la pcb son los siguientes:

-Sustituir  los tres diodos 1n4007 por un multiplicador Vbe para poder regular el bías cómodamente.
-Cambiar el bc546 (NPN) de la fuente de corriente por bc556 (PNP), hay que colocarlo al contrario del bc546.
-Subir  la resistenica de 100r a 330r, la que va al emisor del bc556 de la fuente de corriente.
-Puentear la resistencia de 1k que va a la base del nuevo bc556 de la fuente de corriente.
-Puentear la resistencia de 20k que va ha los emisores del par diferencial.
-El Condensador de entrada de 1uf subirlo a 2.2uf para mejorar la respuesta en bajos.
-El condensador de 120pf probar a bajarlo a 100pf para mejorar el THD.
-La resistencia de realimentación de 100k bajarla a 56k y mejoramos el THD.
-El condensador del Bootstrap subirlo a 100uf para mejorar en bajos.

Y para poder alimentarlo con +-42dc, sin exceder la alimentación de algunos transistores:
-Bd139 por Mje340.
-Bd140 por Mje350.
-Bc546 (VAS) por 2n5551


Espero no haber me dejado ningún cambio, y con esto pienso que ya podemos decir que ya tendríamos un amplificador potente y decente.

Gracias.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 19, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Una fuente de corriente constante limpia para alimentar el par diferencial ayuda a mejorar la distorsión en alta frecuencia


Estaba viendo que lo que mejora la THD no es la mejora de la fuente de corriente constante, lo que mejora la THD es incrementar la corriente, tanto el diseño con los dos transistores como el de normal pero con resistencia de 270 Ohm tiene una corriente de 2mA, por eso la THD baja.


rulfo dijo:


> Subir la resistenica de 100r a 330r, la que va al emisor del bc556 de la fuente de corriente.


Colócala de 270 Ohm.
Edit
Incluso si la colocas de 220 se mejora aún mas la THD, en teoría incrementar la corriente mejora el slew rate, no lo he medido, y supongo que por eso la THD en altas frecuencias mejora bastante.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 19, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Colócala de 270 Ohm.
> Edit
> Incluso si la colocas de 220 se mejora aún mas la THD, en teoría incrementar la corriente mejora el slew rate, no lo e medido, y supongo que por eso la THD en altas frecuencias mejora bastante.



¿No se nos dispara el offset?
Estaba en unos 100mA.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 19, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿No se nos dispara el offset?
> Estaba en unos 100mA.


Según el simulador baja, con 220 Ohm baja a -31mV, pero eso dependerá de los transistores en la vida real, debes de jugar con el valor de la resistencia de 680 Ohm, la del colector del par diferencial.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 19, 2020)

En cuanto pille un rato realizo todos los cambios que tenemos pendientes, en caso de que suba el offset, que creo que así será, ¿Habría que ir bajando las de 680 Ohm?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 19, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Estaba viendo que lo que mejora la THD no es la mejora de la fuente de corriente constante, lo que mejora la THD es incrementar la corriente, tanto el diseño con los dos transistores como el de normal pero con resistencia de 270 Ohm tiene una corriente de 2mA, por eso la THD baja.
> 
> Colócala de 270 Ohm.
> Edit
> Incluso si la colocas de 220 se mejora aún mas la THD, en teoría incrementar la corriente mejora el slew rate, no lo e medido, y supongo que por eso la THD en altas frecuencias mejora bastante.



Empleando la resistencia de 330 ohmios tanto en la opción de fuente de corriente constante con dos diodos como en la opción de ring of two (dos transistores), para fijar similar corriente por el par diferencial, se ven las diferencias en simulación que había anticipado. Pero más allá de toda diferencia que pueda mostrar cualquier simulador en las distorsiones, es de esperar que cuando más constante y libre de ripple de fuente sea la fuente de corriente constante, más libre de toda modulación estará la señal de audio y, eso mismo, ayuda con las señales de menor amplitud, las que normalmente son las de mayor frecuencia.

Muy posiblemente, el malentendido se haya dado en que yo nunca cambié esa resistencia de 330 ohmios por 270 ohmios, en donde ahí sí es cierto que mejora la distorsión y algo el slew rate. Yo siempre me basé en compararlos con la misma resistencia de 330 ohmios.





Por último, quería compartir lo que había comentado de la distorsión creciente que se suele observar hacia bajas frecuencias con los condensadores de paso de señal y detectable con instrumental de medición, donde ese defecto no lo suele modelar ni simular ningún software. Como método personal, suelo dejar que el simulador estime por defecto el tiempo durante el cual realice el muestreo en el análisis de fourier, acusando de este modo cierta dispersión de valores en baja frecuencia en relación a lo teóricamente correcto (donde deberíamos prefijar suficientes ciclos de sampleo para evitar los transitorios iniciales que provoque el propio circuito). Normalmente, cuando de mayores frecuencias se trata, menor dispersión de valores hay entre lo que hace automáticamente el software y lo que le digamos que deba hacer. Como ninguna de las dos curvas de distorsión (en esa área de baja frecuencia) serían posibles de obtener en la práctica, es que escojo como aproximación a una posible respuesta real y medible, un condensador de paso de valor mayor al que surge como resultado de cálculo con fci de entre 1,6 y 2 Hz.

En el siguiente gráfico, van a ver una curva roja (contemplando 10 ciclos mínimos de tiempo de sampleo de la frecuencia fundamental), otra azul (que es la que tira automáticamente el soft) y otra negra (que sería empleando un condensador de 10 veces más de valor que el calculado y dejando que el soft trabaje solo).

Como la curva real va a ir entre la roja y azul, con el condensador original, es que colocando uno de mayor valor (podría ser cualquier factor mayor a 1 que se elija y quede aceptable a los fines), suprime parte del defecto que en la práctica tendremos. Otra opción sería asociar condensadores para reducir su voltaje de operación y, así, su propia distorsión causada.



El trayecto real de la distorsión en baja frecuencia irá por un camino intermedio entre la curva roja y la azul, solo cuantificable con un AP, posiblemente, como lo sostiene Douglas Self.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 19, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> En cuanto pille un rato realizo todos los cambios que tenemos pendientes, en caso de que suba el offset, que creo que así será, ¿Habría que ir bajando las de 680 Ohm?


Si el offset es positivo hay que aumentar, si es negativo hay que disminuir, como las resistencias que uno consigue son E12, en algunas tiendas se consiguen E24, no te va a dar 0v, se me ocurre, no se que tan perjudicial sea, colocar un aresistencia de mayor valor del requerido y colocar un trimpot en paralelo e ir ajustando.
algo así

pero no creo que sea buena idea colocar esos componentes al aire y menos en esa parte tan sensible, es solo una idea.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> es de esperar que cuando más constante y libre de ripple de fuente sea la fuente de corriente constante, más libre de toda modulación estará la señal de audio y, eso mismo, ayuda con las señales de menor amplitud, las que normalmente son las de mayor frecuencia.


En eso tienes mucha razón, entre mas estable clara mente va a ser mejor, pero como la idea no es modificar la placa, yo me decantaría por colocar la resistencia de 220 Ohm.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 19, 2020)

Ya que al circuito original (el que venía mal implementado con el BC546) hay que modificarlo, no implica tampoco mucha modificación para reemplazarla por esa fuente de corriente de dos transistores, ya que el cambio es muy tentador en PSRR y SNR, en consecuencia. Son más de 26 dB de mejora!!!.

Raúl, que lo tiene armado y funcionando, debería comentar si el ruido de fondo original es perceptible o no y, si requeriría alguna mejora. Todavía no nos deleitó con una pachanga!!!


----------



## rulfo (Jul 20, 2020)

He bajado la resistencia de realimentacion de 100k a 56k, la resistencia de 100r que inicialmente subimos a 330r la he bajado a 220r, y al ponerlo en marcha el osffet ha subido de unos - 100mV a - 120mV, cambio la resistencia de 680r por 560r y baja a unos - 75mV, vuelvo a cambiarla por 470r y vuelve a bajar a unos - 35mV, y ya no he querido seguir bajandola, pienso que así nos puede valer, a ver que opinan...
Todo esto con una alimentación de +-32dc
Acabo de cambiar los bd por lo mje y el bc546 del VAS por el 2n555, todo esto para alimentarlo con los +-42, pero antes lo he probado todo para asegurarme que todo sigue bien, el bias había subido sobre 0,5mV, nada importante... 
¡¡Y lo mejor que el osffet ha bajado a  unos -12mV!!





No se si lo llegan a captar en el video la falta de graves, como  ya me dijeron cambiaré el condensador de entrada de 1uf a 2,2uf, y el condensador de bootstrap subirlo de 47uf a 100uf, por lo demás no lo escucho mal, me da la sensación de que le puede sacar más potencia, la bombilla de 60w no se llega ni ha encender levemente, como si la señal de entrada de audio fuese demasiada baja, no se si podremos bajar la resistencia de 56k de la entrada de audio, o simplemente añadir un pre... 
El bias lo mantengo en unos 50mA...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 20, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> No se si lo llegan a captar en el video la falta de graves, como  ya me dijeron cambiaré el condensador de entrada de 1uf a 2,2uf, y el condensador de bootstrap subirlo de 47uf a 100uf, por lo demás no lo escucho mal, me da la sensación de que le puede sacar más potencia, la bombilla de 60w no se llega ni ha encender levemente, como si la señal de entrada de audio fuese demasiada baja, no se si podremos bajar la resistencia de 56k de la entrada de audio, o simplemente añadir un pre...
> El bias lo mantengo en unos 50mA...



Acordate Raúl que con el cambio de valor de la resistencia de realimentación de 100 K a 56 K, la sensibilidad en la entrada cambia de 0,735 V RMS a 1,287 V RMS, que es lo mismo que 1,82 V pico o 3,64 V pico a pico. No sé con qué señal lo estás atacando, pero puede que no lo estés excitando a todo su alcance. Tené presente que esos parlantes podrían ser de 6 ohmios y no más de 15 a 20 W RMS (como mucho) y no admitir toda la potencia que ese amplificador a 42 V pueda dar. Lo de los graves, intentá ver que no sea limitación del propio tema musical escogido o limitación de los parlantes. De todos modos, podés hacer luego la sustitución de esos condensadores que sugerí, si verificás que queda finalmente algo corto en graves.

Si ya lo tenés montado, te pediría cortocircuites la entrada de señal (sin la fuente de señal conectada) y midas qué nivel de ruido tenés a la salida o si es perceptible a oído.

Observá de cerca el cambio hecho con el pequeño capacitor de 120 pF, porque podría estar en el límite de la oscilación con un valor menor.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 20, 2020)

El condensador de 120pf no lo baje, se me pasó por completo, lo estoy atacando con un móvil, y si esa es la sensación que me da, que me quedo corto con alimentación de audio, no se si podríamos bajar la resistencia de entrada del audio, o añadirle un amplificador... 
Se le puede sacar más potencia...
El tema del ruido no es perceptible a odio, o por lo menos yo no llego a captarlo...
He utilizado 9400uf por rama, que es la fuente que suelo utilizar para las pruebas...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 20, 2020)

Si querés darle mayor sensibilidad, podés restituir la resistencia de 100 K, a expensas de un pequeño deterioro de parámetros (los que no creo sean fácilmente perceptibles en el nuevo nivel que quedarían). En ese caso, deberías reajustar nuevamente el bías y controlar cómo haya quedado el offset, muy posiblemente. La ganancia con 100 K en relación a 56 K sería de 4,87 dB más de volúmen con similar señal del móvil anterior.

El filtrado está adecuado.

Yo no tocaría el capacitor de 120 pF, todavía.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 20, 2020)

Cambia la resistencia de 2.7k, la de la realimentación, por una de 1.5k y así vuelves a tener los 38 de ganancia. aumenta el capacitor de entrada de 1u a 10u directamente, leí por algún sitio, creo que fue de ESP, que si se usan capacitores electrolíticos hay que colocar valores altos, no se porque.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Cambia la resistencia de 2.7k, la de la realimentación, por una de 1.5k y así vuelves a tener los 38 de ganancia.


Va a tener que duplicar el capacitor en serie para mantener la misma respuesta en graves.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 20, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Cambia la resistencia de 2.7k, la de la realimentación, por una de 1.5k y así vuelves a tener los 38 de ganancia. aumenta el capacitor de entrada de 1u a 10u directamente, leí por algún sitio, creo que fue de ESP, que si se usan capacitores electrolíticos hay que colocar valores altos, no se porque.




OK, la cambio, en mi caso no estoy utilizando capacitor electrolítico, es de 1uf no polarizado...


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Va a tener que duplicar el capacitor en serie para mantener la misma respuesta en graves.


Subir el capacitor de 220uf a 470uf?
¿¿Al final que se va ha quedar del esquema original?? 😂😀😆


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Subir el capacitor de 220uf a 470uf?
> ¿¿Al final que se va ha quedar del esquema original??


Creo que en el original tenía 220uF pero tenes que duplicarlo si queres mantener la misma respuesta que con 2K7+220uF.
De todas formas es TU amplificador y podés configurarlo a tu gusto


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 20, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Creo que en el original tenía 220uF pero tenes que duplicarlo si queres mantener la misma respuesta que con 2K7+220uF.
> De todas formas es TU amplificador y podés configurarlo a tu gusto


NO hace falta duplicarlo puesto que con la resistencia de 2.7k y 220uF tiene un corte en 0.3Hz, y con 1.5k y los mismos 220uF tiene un corte en 0.5Hz, no afecta en nada en el rango audible


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 20, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> NO hace falta duplicarlo puesto que con la resistencia de 2.7k y 220uF tiene un corte en 0.3Hz, y con 1.5k y los mismos 220uF tiene un corte en 0.5Hz, no afecta en nada en el rango audible



El corte dominante lo está dando el capacitor de entrada de 1 uF junto con la impedancia de entrada del amplificador más la impedancia de salida de la etapa previa. Está en el orden de casi 6 veces arriba de los otros cortes (por encima de 2,84 Hz, mínimo).


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 20, 2020)

A -3dB tiene un corte de 2.93Hz, es raro que le haga falta frecuencias bajas, puede ser, como dices tu (Diego), que sea o bien los parlantes o la canción que escogió.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 20, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> A -3dB tiene un corte de 2.93Hz, es raro que le haga falta frecuencias bajas, puede ser, como dices tu (Diego), que sea o bien los parlantes o la canción que escogió.



Con ese corte, tiene que estar planito una década arriba, desde los 30 Hz, seguro. Posiblemente, sea la canción escogida o la ecualización del móvil o el límite inferior de reproducción de frecuencia del móvil, ya que la pendiente por debajo del corte del amplificador es 40 dB por década y el corte está a una década del contenido más bajo y probable de la música.

De todos modos, puede probar con poner un condensador más grande en la entrada y ver (de paso, compensa parte de cualquier aumento de distorsión en esa zona de baja frecuencia). Y si nó, que comience a disfrutarlo como está antes de que lo rompa accidentalmente de tantos manoseos . Nosotros somos 23:59 minutos al día de tecnicismos y 1 minuto de disfrute: estaría bueno dar vuelta esa proporción!!!.

Raúl debe tener como 56 millones de amplificadores armados. Puede probar mismo bafle con mismo móvil y tema en otros amplificadores y comparar, si no tiene osciloscopio para ver qué sucede.

Yo podría llevar a cabo una prueba virtual con el tema que Raúl escogió, inyectándolo como archivo .wav a la entrada del esquemático, recogiendo luego otro archivo .wav a la salida del mismo esquemático (bajo similares condiciones que él haya empleado), pero es más fácil y concreto una prueba real. Lo supe hacer muchas veces con herramientas de LabVIEW. Aquí un ejemplo, aunque deben haber otros por ahí:





__





						Hospital para fuentes de alimentación !!
					

¿A quién no le ha sucedido que un amplificador emita ruidos a la salida cuando no le inyectamos ninguna señal?  ¿No les resulta molesto ese hummm y caer rendido después de muchísimas pruebas, cuando no podemos eliminarlo definitivamente?  ¿No se alegran hasta el éxtasis cuando "dan con la tecla"...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## rulfo (Jul 21, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> A -3dB tiene un corte de 2.93Hz, es raro que le haga falta frecuencias bajas, puede ser, como dices tu (Diego), que sea o bien los parlantes o la canción que escogió.



Puede ser los altavoces, ya que es la primera que los pruebo, los recogí hace poco junto a un contenedor de basura, cambiaré la resistencia que hemos hablado, y montaré la otra placa ya que tengo la pcb, y otro ampli para la colección, ya mismo llego a los 54 millones, 🤣🤣... 
Saludos compañeros


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> que sea o bien los parlantes *o la canción que escogió*.


Probá con *1973 de James Blunt.* Tiene graves para regalar con el bajo en el inicio y estribillo.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 22, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Cambia la resistencia de 2.7k, la de la realimentación, por una de 1.5k y así vuelves a tener los 38 de ganancia. aumenta el capacitor de entrada de 1u a 10u directamente, leí por algún sitio, creo que fue de ESP, que si se usan capacitores electrolíticos hay que colocar valores altos, no se porque.


Ya la he cambiado, se nota, ahora se escucha más fuerte, aún da la sanación de que se le puede sacar mucho más, en otro rato le montaré un pre, y el tema de ausencia de graves es por los altavoces...
Lo he tenido funcionando unas 3 horas, y sin ningún  problema...


----------



## rulfo (Jul 22, 2020)

Una duda, el multiplicador que yo he utilizado es el de la derecha, y el que ha montado Diego en el esquema es el de la izquerda, ¿mejor uno que otro o es indiferente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2020)

Sin entrar en complicaciones, esta es la ecuación del multiplicador Vbe:

Si se cumple que la corriente en el divisor Ra-Rb es mucho mayor que la corriente de base(10 o mas veces) entonces cualquiera da lo mismo.
Si se calcula como debe ser, entonces podes saber que tan fino será el ajuste y seleccionar como configurar las resistencias para ajustar fácilmente, pero como es un lío y hay cosas desconocidas que hay que estimar/inventar --> lo ajustás por simulación o medición.
Lo que sí podes calcular son los valores de Ra y Rb para que la multiplicación varíe entre los valores que necesitás y en el tuyo la variación posible es mas amplia que lo necesario.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 23, 2020)

Si, por eso la pregunta, me di cuenta que tengo un rango bastante elevado  de variación, y no tan fino como en otros ajustes que he realizado, con un poco que toque el potenciómetro sube bastante, me imagino que por lo que comentas, al tener un rango más elevado de variación el ajuste se hace menos preciso... 
Gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 23, 2020)

El riesgo que se corre en tu esquema de multiplicador, Raúl, es si queda accidentalmente en muy bajo valor de resistencia el preset, provocando que el bías pueda irse a valores peligrosos. Es más conveniente limitar esa multiplicación a valores que no pongan en peligro la etapa de salida y, de yapa, te permite mayor precisión en el ajuste de bías (se torna menos "filoso"). Supone colocar una resistencia más, al menos, pero queda más seguro.

Lo que podés hacer con lo que ya tenés es simplemente invertir la ubicación entre la resistencia de 1 K y el preset de 2k2. Ahí no corrés riesgo de quemar nada, ya que VCE no queda mucho más allá de 2,13 a 2,44 V, en la situación de preset a valor pleno. Una solución muy simple y efectiva. De última, si ves que no se llega al bías adecuado, sustituí la resistencia fija de 1 K por 820 ohmios o menos (sujeto a pruebas). En esta opción, te ahorrás un componente en relación al esquema que sugerí, aunque pueda quedar un poco amplio y sensible el ajuste, ya que partiría desde 0,65 V aprox. hasta esos 2,13 o 2,44 V citados. Es probable, que en un 80 % de pista de preset, el amplificador opere en clase B, mientras que en el restante 20 % de pista entre a operar en clase AB.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 23, 2020)

Llegar si llega, sobrado, no recuerdo hasta que valor, pero podía subirlo a un valor bastante elevado, lo dejé entre 50mA y 60mA. ¿Para evitar irnos a valores peligrosos, me imagino que también se podría bajar el valor del preset? 
Contra más elevada sería la resistencia de salida del cursor mayor sera el bias y contra menor sea, menor será el bias, ¿no sería así?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 23, 2020)

Una imágen vale más que mil palabras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2020)

Siempre hay que considerar que ante la falla del preset , el transistor se sature , quede en clase B y no queme la salida completa


----------



## rulfo (Jul 23, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Siempre hay que considerar que ante la falla del preset , en transistor se sature , quede en clase B y no queme la salida completa


Si se monta unos valores que permita un ajuste dentro de un rango no muy superior al bias recomendado, ¿o como habría que hacerlo para que quede en clase B? 
Me imagino que ante la falla del preset, este quedará en su valor máximo...
Digamos que para quedarse en clase B, se queda con un bias excesivamente bajo..
¿O si falla el preset se quedaría en un valor infinito?
Y por lo tanto con un valor de bias bastante bajo


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 23, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Si se monta unos valores que permita un ajuste dentro de un rango no muy superior al bias recomendado, ¿o como habría que hacerlo para que quede en clase B?
> Me imagino que ante la falla del preset, este quedará en su valor máximo...


El lproblemaestá en cuando falle el preset por completo, cuando se corte una pista del preset el transistor quedará en corte y el bias subirá a todo lo que puede dar, por eso la recomendación es colocarlo abajo, de base a emisor.
Edit.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 23, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Siempre hay que considerar que ante la falla del preset , el transistor se sature , quede en clase B y no queme la salida completa



Es por eso que sugerí el primer esquema (el preset de 200 ohmios en serie a la resistencia de 1 K, ambos entre base y emisor del BD139 y, además, la resistencia fija de 2K2 entre base y colector del mismo transistor).

Lo que sugerí luego, es para que Raúl aproveche lo que ya tenía dispuesto en su circuito y le dé la posibilidad de utilizarlo (cruzando los dedos que no quede flotante el cursor del preset, si utiliza dos extremos como ví que utilizó). Si conecta ambos extremos del preset, no queda mayor problema, ya que VCE queda en no más de 2,44 V  (existiendo 4 junturas de la siguiente etapa por polarizar). Lo grave sucedería si conecta el cursor y un solo extremo del preset. Dió casualidad que los valores de preset y resistencia que Rául usó, permitirían estar dentro de rangos seguros (si utiliza los tres terminales del preset), si no....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2020)

En la ecuación que puse antes se vé claro: si el trimpot está en el lugar de Rb, ante una falla que lo deje abierto --> Rb -> infinito y (1+Ra/Rb) --> 1 y *Vx = Vbe* y como tenes dos junturas que polarizar y solo polarizás una (2Vbe > Vx) --> el ampli trabaja en clase B.

Si el pote está en el lugar de Ra....mejor que no se abra...


----------



## rulfo (Jul 23, 2020)

Lo monte como la imagen de la derecha, si no he entendido mál, voy bien..


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 23, 2020)

Si lo tenés montado como el de la derecha, agregale en serie al terminal inferior del preset una resistencia de 330 ohmios, cuyo extremo vaya hacia el emisor del BD139 (es para que no te pases en corriente por la etapa de salida).

Es más, sin agregarle nada en cómo lo tenías montado antes, medí qué resistencia tenés entre el cursor y emisor del BD139 (sin alimentar el amplificador y sin modificar el bías que habías calibrado). Ese valor que midas te va a dar una referencia de qué resistencia fija tendrías que montar en serie al preset (para permitirte llegar a los valores anteriores). Ejemplo, si medís 402 ohmios, colocarás un valor por debajo de eso (330 ohmios o algo menos también, dependiendo al punto máximo que quieras llevarlo luego). Eso te liberará pista de preset para ajustar con mayor precisión y holgura.


----------



## gevv (Jun 27, 2021)

Hola,

mini strong pequeño nuevo diseño


----------

